# i want to deorate my living room



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

First thing I think you should do is scale your space so you have it on paper to work with. You can then move furniture, televisions, and all around until you like the arrangement. Sweet Home 3D is free, open source software that does great floorplans. It has great symbol libraries for furniture and things too. You can move them around with a mouse click. 

Do you watch tv sitting and looking at it straight on or do you usually cuddle up with a blanket, so/spouse/boyfriend or cat and watch it so your neck gets a king in it. Maybe the tv does not need to be directly in front of the couch as a worship object?


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

Many stores have online room planners that help you arrange furniture. I have links to a number of them on my website http://www.home-additions-startup-guide.com/living-room-decor-ideas.html 

For flooring, there are many inexpensive options, usually laminate or vinyl is the cheapest. Laminate comes in many colours and wood patterns, while vinyl can look like wood, tile or stone.


----------



## tiger500 (Apr 3, 2012)

If you have to put your couch catty cornered it could create some space in the middle, and you would still be able to see the TV. Do you have any pictures?


----------

